# Mega Mob Herf Video



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

Finally, I am proud to present

The Official Mega Mob Herf Video 
Click on the link or right-click save as.

WARNING: Contains Adult Language and Content with mass tobacco use. This film is not suitable for children or young primates.

Thank you for all the "beta testers" who helped me out with spellings, edits, etc. Also, thanks to Alex and everybody that uploaded pictures. I used many of them at the end of the video.

As always, I cannot guarantee that all names, etc are accurate, but I gave this my best shot!

Cheers!
Tristan

P.S. Special thanks to Bobb for taking footage while I picked up the Mrs.; I don't regret you having it at all. I'm just glad you didn't make good on your promise to sell it on E-Bay!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Your best one yet, Tristan! Thanks for putting so much time and effort into it. What an experience!!!!!


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

F'n awesome, Tristan! :tu


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Wow.... awesome, man, great job!!!!!:tu:ss


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

well done! awesome vid


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Can't wait to get home, frickin' work computer won't let me view it! 

But at least I'm back onto CS at work.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

Tom did you get a new travel humi?


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Dude 

Better than ever....:tu


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

Great vid! Thanks!


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

awesome job T! Its great to see everyones faces again:tu




damn...i cant wait for September MMHII:ss


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Righteous!!!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

excellent :ss


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Thanks bro...great work!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

That was awesome bro..I laughed my ass of when you said BOTL's gone wild and when you broke into the Top Gun jamn after what sean said to. Thanks for the memories bro..


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

It needs popcorn! o


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Great job Tristan. That was really awesome!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Man I was reliving the Mega Event all over again in the vid Tristan. Simply awesome work brother. Thanks so much for doing all that work.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

I missed out on the hotel room herf


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

BigVito said:


> I missed out on the hotel room herf


BOTL'S GONE WILD!!! :r:r

Great job Tristan! Like Frank said, we were reliving it all over again. What a fantastic time we had.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

BigVito said:


> I missed out on the hotel room herf


yeah..i wasnt invited either...:r


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

What a freakin' awesome job once again Tristan!! Loved every minute of it!!:tu:ss

Is it September yet!?


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Rock Star said:


> yeah..i wasnt invited either...:r


We weren't either, they had the door open and I could smell coffee and cigars, so we barged in, invited ourselves, if you will.


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Wow!!! Great job Tristan :tu Thanks for allowing us to relive a Tremendous night


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> yeah..i wasnt invited either...:r


hell; it was my room and I wasn't invited!:r just an impromptu just after breakfast post pre-herf, pre-herf herf.:ss


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

hollywood said:


> hell; it was my room and I wasn't invited!:r just an impromptu just after breakfast post pre-herf, pre-herf herf.:ss


We did have some good coffee though.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

um.... no comment...










OK, comment.
Nice job Tristan, brought back great memories and made me want to herf with my fellow gorillas again.

No, I'm not giving out my sources for 55 gallon drums of syrup and whipped cream.


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

That is awesome Tristan!!!! wow. Good to reminisce!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Awesome video:tu, wish I could have been there


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

Wow Tristan that was soooooo cool to watch it. Brings it all back home!!

Wish I could be coming over in September to see ya'll again. Waaaaaaaaahhhhhh

I will be watching this video lots!!

Thanks Tristan for all the time and effort you put into this creation!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Brought back so many memories Tristan, thank you so much! :tu It was great to see everyone smiling and laughing...except Alex, of course. 

Can't wait for September!! Oh, I am hoping to get a copy of the Luhvul video too if you are able to do that.


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Great job with the video Tristan, looked great! Also good work Bob for filling in for Tristan.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

awesome job there T.............reliving it all over again...............thanks for the coffee and smokes for the room HERF......wow.........as was smiling on the inside the whole time in Chicago........thanks for the memories


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks for the vid! Nice stuff indeed.


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

Great work, Tristan!
Fat old men can have fun.....:r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

chip said:


> Great work, Tristan!
> Fat old men can have fun.....:r


:r:r


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

Sean9689 said:


> Thanks bro...great work!


i love how sean asked for danger zone and it started to play! I LOVED IT!


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

zemekone said:


> i love how sean asked for danger zone and it started to play! I LOVED IT!


Sometimes people get what they ask for! LOL

No gorillas were injured by the throwing of ice cubes :ss

Alex aka Snkbyt came up with the idea to use "Up in Smoke" somewhere in the video. I had never actually heard the song before. It is fitting, and mostly true! 

I'm very excited that everybody is enjoying the video! This one required a lot more serious editing then previous efforts, but ultimately was well worth it!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Tristan said:


> Sometimes people get what they ask for! LOL
> 
> No gorillas were injured by the throwing of ice cubes :ss
> 
> ...


Thanks again Bro.....great work !


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

How come you cut out my part in the video?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Brandon said:


> How come you cut out my part in the video?


Nudity is not permitted on this site.


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

Brandon said:


> How come you cut out my part in the video?


i think what you were doing with that animal is considered illegal!


----------



## andy_mccabe501 (Oct 3, 2006)

watching it now, looking good so far 

andy


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Just finished the video Tristan, great job.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Thank you for doing that Tristan! Made me miss going that much more.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

bump for the official "Club Stogie Videographer."


Remember to book early, and the plane ticket for him to your own personal herf is cheap compared to the joy you will get out of the documentation of your herf.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

replicant_argent said:


> bump for the official "Club Stogie Videographer."
> 
> Remember to book early, and the plane ticket for him to your own personal herf is cheap compared to the joy you will get out of the documentation of your herf.


you're such a suck up Pete......................:r


----------

